# steak sides?



## wesgraham (Feb 13, 2015)

So, im still a little new to cooking like a chef rather then average joe. I need to figure out something to go with steak. Side dishes and id like to find recipes to do it from scratch(rather then store bought mash potatoes lol). Any ssuggestions?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Real mashed potatoes. 

French fries. 

Wedge cut fries. Often called steak fries. 

Creamed spinach.

Onion Rings. 

First reference would be Joy of Cooking. 

There are no hard and fast rules. 

What do you like? What fresh vegetables are available in your local market?


----------



## wesgraham (Feb 13, 2015)

Pretty much the standard stuff. We don't have upscale markets so i've yet to find unique varieties of anything. Basically its same things the grocery has but better quality.
I like mashed potatoes. Big fan of cheesy mash potatoes.
I love tomatoes and bell peppers. The girlfriend likes onions of all sorts.
I dont own a deep fryer for onion rings though. Or potato cutter to make fries.


----------



## wesgraham (Feb 13, 2015)

I was just told asparagus. What can i do with asparagus to make it not so plain? And http://www.melissas.com/Baby-Purple-Potatoes-p/221.htm puple mash potatoes? Shes obsessed and to wants those over regular rusetts


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

You can cut french fries by hand. No need for a special cutter.  Onion rings can be done in a deep skillet with enough oil. Just don't leave the pot of oil unattended. Safety first. 

When cooking at home, you have the freedom to serve whatever you like, whether it's "Chef-like" or not. There's no reason you can't serve some kind of pasta as a starch and a simple salad for a vegetable. Buying good quality ingredients is the most important step. 

      As you will find if you read enough cookbooks as well as the other posts on this forum, much of chef cooking is based on proper technique. This isn't difficult or complicated. It mainly means paying attention to the details.

     For example, when you read up on steaks here, you will learn that drying the steak and adding salt and pepper just before cooking will provide better searing.  

     When you cook vegetables like green beans, a large pot of salted water is recommended. Dropping the beans in ice water when they are cooked to chill them, then reheating them in olive oil or butter in a sauté pan is a "chef" technique. 

    You don't have to know every technique before you make dinner for your girlfriend or be too stressed out over the process. Just buy good ingredients and pay attention to what you are doing.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

If you like onions and peppers this is one of my wife's favorite toppings for  steak, that I make for her regularly.  This makes more than enough for 2-3 people.

1 small onion, peeled and sliced

1 Anaheim Pepper, cut in half, seeds removed and sliced

8 oz. White Mushrooms, sliced

2 cloves  garlic, minced

1/4 cup  Worcestershire sauce

4-6 tablespoons  butter, cut into chunks

1 tablespoon  vegetable oil

Heat a skillet over medium high heat.  Add the oil then the onions.  Cook the onions, stirring often, until starting to caramelize (about 10 minutes).  Turn the heat to high and add the mushrooms.  Continue to sauté until the mushrooms are 3/4's of the way done and add the peppers and garlic.  Cook until the peppers are tender, stirring often so the garlic doesn't burn.  Add the Worcestershire sauce to deglaze the pan and allow to reduce until almost dry.  Remove pan from heat and whisk in the butter, whisking constantly so that the butter stays creamy and doesn't break.  Check for seasoning adjust with salt and pepper if needed.  Spoon over steaks as my wife does, or eat as a side I like I do (I don't like putting any topping on my steak).


----------



## wesgraham (Feb 13, 2015)

I was just told asparagus. What can i do with asparagus to make it not so plain? And


chefwriter said:


> You can cut french fries by hand. No need for a special cutter. Onion rings can be done in a deep skillet with enough oil. Just don't leave the pot of oil unattended. Safety first.
> When cooking at home, you have the freedom to serve whatever you like, whether it's "Chef-like" or not. There's no reason you can't serve some kind of pasta as a starch and a simple salad for a vegetable. Buying good quality ingredients is the most important step.
> As you will find if you read enough cookbooks as well as the other posts on this forum, much of chef cooking is based on proper technique. This isn't difficult or complicated. It mainly means paying attention to the details.
> For example, when you read up on steaks here, you will learn that drying the steak and adding salt and pepper just before cooking will provide better searing.
> ...


Yeah, I see what your saying. I just got no technique. Don't know much about proper seasoning. Pretty much I'm a complete rookie. These are some pretty cool ideas you've given me though. It really helps. I'm actually trying to grab up my father's old cook book from when he went to school. Figure I can maybe learn a few things while im waiting for classes to start.


----------



## wesgraham (Feb 13, 2015)

Pete said:


> If you like onions and peppers this is one of my wife's favorite toppings for steak, that I make for her regularly. This makes more than enough for 2-3 people.
> 
> 1 small onion, peeled and sliced
> 1 Anaheim Pepper, cut in half, seeds removed and sliced
> ...


Other then mushrooms(we both hate mushrooms) this sounds amazing.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Dirty Onions,    Red Onion Marmalade    . Potatoes O Brian    , Baked Stuffed  Potato    , Creamed Spinach,     Stuffed Tomato Mont Blanc,

Deep Fried Mushrooms.    , Roast Fingerling  Potatoes with  Shallots,  Ragin  Cajin Onion Rings,,Zuchinni Pancakes. .Roast Yellow Beets

To Name A Few that  I have served with steak.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Caramelized onions with garlic and mushrooms, add a splash of wine or beer and cook off the liquid, or add worcestershire sauce and cook it down. Little tomato paste works in this too add it when onions and mushrooms are about done so it can cook out.

Baked potato of any sort

Garlic toast is a favorite of mine for sopping up steak juices

grits for those that like them

roasted vegetables are good with a steak

Anything hearty that you like can go with, there are no rules!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Blue Cheese Mac & Cheese


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Sauteed mushrooms and grilled onions ... over a bigger steak. Salt and pepper too _(freshly ground ... of course)_. NO other sides needed. Maybe you could also eat a handful of potato chips while you are grilling the steak. That would be OK.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I like to do something similar to Pete's onion and mushroom saute, but with frozen corn kernels instead of mushrooms. I'm certain I referred to "mock chew" before in these forums. Basically a quicker, simpler version of real maque choux - lots of recipes for that on the net, adapt as you see fit.

mjb.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Steak-frites! What else?*

Everyone love this simple dish over and over again; My country's number one national dish; steak fried in butter and a bit of oil, pan juices (deglazed with a tbsp of water only), salad, spoonful of mayo onn the plate and the very, very best fries you can possibly make. Fries have to be fried twice of course, salt, no fantasy. Mayo serves to dip your fries in, well, and c.q. your salad.





  








SteakFrites1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 14, 2015








Second; *steak béarnaise*. Same as above but béarnaise sauce instead of pan juices. Cress instead of salad. Fries stay.


----------



## wesgraham (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks guys for all the advice. We ended up going with roasted veggies(red/green bell peppers, and onions), Purple mash potatoes(amazing and a must try), asparagus, and of course a nice juicy steak.





  








_DSC0041.jpg




__
wesgraham


__
Feb 19, 2015








Not the best photo, Girlfriend does photography, and I borrowed her dslr but forgot to bring the f stop down a few to get the whole plate in focus.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

I know I'm late to the party but Hasselback potatoes go great with steak..


----------



## charlie escobar (Feb 18, 2015)

wesgraham said:


> So, im still a little new to cooking like a chef rather then average joe. I need to figure out something to go with steak. Side dishes and id like to find recipes to do it from scratch(rather then store bought mash potatoes lol). Any ssuggestions?


Can't go wrong with fresh guacamole!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Sweet potato fries with choice of dipping sauce .

Roasted Greek potatoe wedges 

Garlic mash

Rösti


----------



## wartface (Feb 19, 2015)

My favorite way of serving a steak dinner, I prefer the Bone In (Tomahawk cut) Ribeye. Roast it first, sear it last. I serve it with fettuccine Alfredo, pesto is optional, asparagus, topped with hollendaise sauce, and home made sourdough bread with garlic butter on it. a good bottle of a heavy red wine... 

That... Would be my last meal request if I was going to be executed for a dastardly deed.


----------



## skyler (Jan 27, 2014)

Twice baked potatoes, sauteed mushrooms, and a green salad with blue cheese.


----------



## wesgraham (Feb 13, 2015)

Twice baked?


----------



## skyler (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes...twice-baked.  You bake the potatoes, scoop them out, mix the potato pulp with various ingredients, such as butter, milk, sour cream, cheese, green onion, bacon...your choice.  Fill the potato shells generously with the mixture...bake again briefly.


----------



## jlh2003 (May 19, 2015)

For lunch we serve our strips with Hand cut fries tossed in truffle oil with parm

For dinner Gouda mash and caramelized brussels

filets au gratin potatoes made with Gouda, cheddar and goat cheese some s&p and corrainder.


----------



## bob hyneman (Apr 17, 2015)

The quality of steak preparation is all about timing.  You don't want to keep the steak waiting for anything before it goes out.

Thus things that hold really well (such as mashed potatoes), and things that can be cooked very quickly (such as stir fried spinach or pan fried green beans, or boiled corn on the cob), have become the standards in steak restaurants around the world.

IMO roast corn on the cob holds pretty well so long as you peel the leaves back while the corn roasts, and then re-wrap them when it's done.  It also appeals to the customer as more "authentic." Large shrimp (31-35 count) can be grilled on at one to one-and-a-half minutes per side making them the house favorite for surf-and-turf.  Skewering them makes the job even easier.


----------



## bob hyneman (Apr 17, 2015)

I concur with Skyler above.  Alternately, reserve the "scooped out portion" for later use as a binder, breading etc. for other dishes (but never as mashed potatoes), and the now scooped out and canoe-looking, skin portion can, when ordered, be deep-fried to be served with a  variety of fillings as the famous appetizer, "potato skins."


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

image.jpg




__
chefboyog


__
Jun 2, 2015








Crispy Onions
Mushrooms
Brunoise Pepper
Rosemary

Compound Butter
Dont forget s+p


----------



## bob hyneman (Apr 17, 2015)

With no offense intended to chefboyOG, who has provided an accurate photo of the latest fashion statement in "foo foo dining". I believe sides are called sides because over the past 2,000 years people have been trying them as "tops" and "bottoms" and found out they don't work that way. They are supposed top be on the side. (Hence the name.)

I like my steak with sides, not with tops and bottoms. Sorry chef. How do you like your coffee?


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Foo foo sounds like something. Last word rhymes with you 

Haha.


----------



## cookinggua (Jun 3, 2015)

I would serve some french fries fried in duck fat with a delicious aioli to dip in. I would also add a delicious arugula salad  with some blanched radishes topped with a light citrus dressing to go with to offset the richness of the meat and the fries. hope this helps


----------



## bob hyneman (Apr 17, 2015)

Ya know, if you don't stir coffee, all the sugar will sink to the bottom.

If you pour on the cream slowly enough. and don't stir,

it will rest on top, so yes a coffee dish, like a steak dish can be served tip-top-bottom, but I don't recommend either.

Hmm, then again I like my steak with "sides." Maybe what I do is like drinking black coffee, and then taking a bit of sugar (on the side) and then sipping some cream, (on the side). I don't really recommend that either.

Anyway, I like my steak with sides and I think they should stay there.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

But they all go to the same place, so why not allow for a little bit of artistry and/or fun. Food can " touch" after all. [emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## bob hyneman (Apr 17, 2015)

Actually I used to (in order) slice a bit of steak, then stab a little bit of green on my fork then some potato, then a stab the bite of steak. but I had my choice about how to do it.

My opinion on the issue is quite pronounced, but is currently out of favor with the magazines.

How do you like your coffee?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

chefboyOG said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c


chefboyOG said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a nibbler and it gets more pronounced the older I get.
If I happen to stumble into chef boy's place at some point the above plate would make me happy indeed.
After all it is the meat I am after.
Nice to nibble the steak and spear a tiny piece of "tops" for a flavor twist every few bites.



Bob Hyneman said:


> With no offense intended to chefboyOG
> , who has provided an accurate photo of the latest fashion statement in "foo foo dining". I believe sides are called sides because over the past 2,000 years people have been trying them as "tops" and "bottoms" and found out they don't work that way. They are supposed top be on the side. (Hence the name.)
> 
> I like my steak with sides, not with tops and bottoms. Sorry chef. How do you like your coffee?


I am also a firm believer in our 1st Amendment ( realize this part does not apply to you @chefboyOG being a Canuck and all ;-) and tho I do not agree with your belief of sides with steaks, Bob , (Tday dinner is a meal that needs sides and lots of them IMO) will defend to the death your right to have said sides.
Cannot remember whom to cite with the above statement so if someone if feeling froggy jump on in with the name lol.

Tongue in cheek....

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry the above looks wacky ... the WiFi is not the best at the end of the road (fishing village on Gulf of Mexico) but the fishing is great lol!!!

m.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Bob Hyneman said:


> With no offense intended to chefboyOG, who has provided an accurate photo of the latest fashion statement in "foo foo dining". I believe sides are called sides because over the past 2,000 years people have been trying them as "tops" and "bottoms" and found out they don't work that way. They are supposed top be on the side. (Hence the name.)
> 
> I like my steak with sides, not with tops and bottoms. Sorry chef. How do you like your coffee?


"Sides" is a figure of speech with steak houses that do not configure an entire plate. It allows the diner to choose their combination. It has nothing to do with where on the plate the accompanying vegetable or starch is served. Sometimes those "sides" are on an entirely different plate since the steak might take over the whole plate. It in no way has any reference to 2,000 years of eating, but I suspect you think everyone should eat like you. I would also add that your "foo foo" remark is more of an insult and judgement based on your idea of how food should be served. It seems like you are still looking at food like sustenance only and have been left behind in the 70's. There are no steadfast "rules" for plating or eating, only suggestions for what has been usually done. Further, what does coffee have to do with steaks other than a snide remark to set up the following : 


Bob Hyneman said:


> Ya know, if you don't stir coffee, all the sugar will sink to the bottom.
> 
> If you pour on the cream slowly enough. and don't stir,
> 
> ...


Vietnamese coffee is served with condensed milk in layers. Yup. One on top of the other. You have a point?





  








vietnamese-coffee.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Jun 3, 2015








I suppose if you don't mix flour with fat you won't get roux, or "thickener, " right? I don't recommend putting flour and fat separately in a stew either, but that has nothing to do with steaks and what to serve with them.

I personally like the way chefboyOG served the steak, and I still can control how it goes into my mouth.

I have a suggestion. Instead of providing insults/judgements and uniformed statements, just say you like your "sides" on the side and plating with creativity isn't your thing.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Is not the top of a steak, one of it's sides?


----------



## bob hyneman (Apr 17, 2015)

flipflopgirl said:


> c
> I am a nibbler and it gets more pronounced the older I get.
> If I happen to stumble into chef boy's place at some point the above plate would make me happy indeed.
> After all it is the meat I am after.
> ...


Yeah. You are correct. A steak needs sides . . . ON THE FREAKING SIDE. That's why they call them "sides." They don't call them"overs." or unders" or "tops" or "bottoms. "on top of something smeared across the plate." C'mon it is not a sandwich.


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Loaded baked potato.
Onions.
Broccoli, carrot, cauliflower.
These were ti the "sides". Not much was in the top of the steak I posted. Just a few crispy onions, which were as much ob the potato. 

More people will take issue with the fact that the steak was leaning on the potato.

A pro photographer took pictures of that steak for about an hour FYI. Sometimes we have to do what were paid for. Foo yoo hehe.

I am a big fan of steaks with side orders served on side plates as well. Im a big fan of steak acually. 

Just finished portioning 10 strips into steaks. Good times.


----------



## bob hyneman (Apr 17, 2015)

Well  I am eating the home version of a Philly cheese steak right know.   Toasted bread, stacked on top of cheese, stacked on top of steak with a few veggies, stacked on top of bread,  Can't talk more.  Mouth is full.


----------



## wesgraham (Feb 13, 2015)

Wartface said:


> My favorite way of serving a steak dinner, I prefer the Bone In (Tomahawk cut) Ribeye. Roast it first, sear it last. I serve it with fettuccine Alfredo, pesto is optional, asparagus, topped with hollendaise sauce, and home made sourdough bread with garlic butter on it. a good bottle of a heavy red wine...
> 
> That... Would be my last meal request if I was going to be executed for a dastardly deed.


I think that would be my last meal too with how good it sounds.


----------



## wesgraham (Feb 13, 2015)

flipflopgirl said:


> Sorry the above looks wacky ... the WiFi is not the best at the end of the road (fishing village on Gulf of Mexico) but the fishing is great lol!!!
> 
> m.


Well I'd assume it is if it's called fishing village. lol.


----------



## bob hyneman (Apr 17, 2015)

jake t buds said:


> I would also add that your "foo foo" remark is more of an insult and judgement based on your idea of how food should be served. It seems like you are still looking at food like sustenance only and have been left behind in the 70's.


Yes, the term "foo foo" was intended as a swipe at the latest hot fashion in cuisine.

I am old school and rustic, and I do not believe that food, unless served as a sandwich should not be served on top of each other unless done with a specific intention.

When I grew up food was served side-by side. Sides were on the side.

My wife is Chinese and her food was stir fried and all mixed together.

This modern, tower of Pisa thing does not appeal to me.

I also like the old style of rock and roll. If someone wants to wear feathers, be all PHAT, and act gangsta' that's fine, but don't make it part of my dining experience, thank you.


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Bob Hyneman said:


> Yes, the term "foo foo" was intended as a swipe at the latest hot fashion in cuisine.
> 
> This modern, tower of Pisa thing does not appeal to me.
> I also like the old style of rock and roll. If someone wants to wear feathers, be all PHAT, and act gangsta' that's fine, but don't make it part of my dining experience, thank you.


Go to bed the sun will come up I dont want you to turn to stone.


----------



## le plongeur (Jan 6, 2015)

I suggest something simple and different for a side.

Last week, I marinated a flank steak, coated it in shallot ash, oil, salt and pepper then chargrilled it quickly. The side I made for that was cured confit onions.

I sliced a kilo of onions, placed them in a huge bowl and doused them in regular table salt for four hours. This denatured the onions so that all the water broke out of them and they softened. Then I soaked them in water and tasted them until the salt levels became palatable. Then I dried them thoroughly with a cloth and transferred them to a baking tray, covered them in vegetable oil and ten crushed garlic cloves and cooked them at 120c (250f) for six hours. I drained the excess oil and served them on the side. Simpler than it sounds and very popular!

LP.


----------



## bob hyneman (Apr 17, 2015)

LOL

Actually when I worked food service (currently disabled) I used to call myself a "vampire" (although I think "zombie" is the more modern term),

because I never saw the sun and seldom saw my family.  Perhaps that explains my hankering for BBQ and other outdoor foods.  It is what it is.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

wesgraham said:


> Thanks guys for all the advice. We ended up going with roasted veggies(red/green bell peppers, and onions), Purple mash potatoes(amazing and a must try), asparagus, and of course a nice juicy steak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those purple potatoes would make some pretty kewl-looking French Fries. Like the colors - and love asparagus.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

I know you have already made and served the steak - just my two cents, fwiw...

Sometimes it can be as simple or classic as a big salad w/ seasonal ingredients, or an old classic like Caesar. It can be casual w/ corn on the cob or fries. 

I like just about any vegetable roasted. Brussels sprouts and asparagus are two of my favorites. Asparagus can be dressed up with gremolata or halved cherry tomatoes w/ vinaigrette.

The steak can be served w/ a pat of compound butter, or prepared au poivre style (perhaps haricots on the side).

I just made myself hungry.    Have fun in the kitchen.


----------



## bob hyneman (Apr 17, 2015)

Cerise said:


> Those purple potatoes would make some pretty kewl-looking French Fries. Like the colors - and love asparagus.


Like.


----------



## wesgraham (Feb 13, 2015)

Cerise said:


> Those purple potatoes would make some pretty kewl-looking French Fries. Like the colors - and love asparagus.


I actually want to try that next.... but my cutting skills are not that great and i don't own a fry cutter.


----------



## bob hyneman (Apr 17, 2015)

Well you know what they call chefs whose cutting skills aren't all that right?  

A: Cooks.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Bob Hyneman said:


> Well you know what they call chefs whose cutting skills aren't all that right?
> 
> A: Cooks.


You were called out on your insults/judgments earlier in this thread, and in others. Why must it continue? Why do you have to dig on a guy that is a culinary student that admits his knife skills are not all that? He's learning.......Lets see some of your handy work.


----------



## bob hyneman (Apr 17, 2015)

Am I getting called out again?  Aww man.   Ya know.  I'm just  trying to have a decently polite conversation.  I am a disabled guy who spends his time prowling the Internet and trying to be reasonably polite.  I have stated, on this very thread that part of what separates a chef. from a cook (like me) is knife skill. What is with all this calling out?  What is with all the vicious egos putting me in my place? am I now going to get in trouble for showing respect and having a small ego?


----------



## wesgraham (Feb 13, 2015)

Actually, that's very disrespectful to classify someone as "a cook" who is a culinary student. Again, Culinary Student... not a cook. It's pretty offending to call me a cook when I'm a culinary student.

Good for you, your disabled. I have messed up ribs and a bad knee, but you don't hear me running around throwing it all over the place before saying rude comments. Either learn some respect or go troll somewhere else.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Lower level people?
Not taking any sides here but what is that supposed to mean?

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Most of the culinary students I have ever known would be thrilled to be working in the industry .
Progressing UP the ladder from busboy to dishpit to prep (OMG! I get to use a knife today!) and maybe just maybe get to stand next to one of the line COOKs and refill the mise).

mimi


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

wesgraham said:


> Actually, that's very disrespectful to classify someone as "a cook" who is a culinary student. Again, Culinary Student... not a cook. It's pretty offending to classify me with the lower level people who don't want to bother getting out of a cooking job and into a real kitchen with CHEFS.


While I'm not going to defend Bob, I think you need to rethink your notions of what a cook is, and what a culinary student is. I grew up in the industry, and I went to culinary school. I've known great cooks and I've known poor cooks. I've known cooks that never attended culinary school that became great chefs. And I've seen more than my share of culinary students that couldn't cook their way out of a bag. I've known "cooks" that have forgotten more than you will ever learn and I've known short order cooks that can cook circles around the majority of fine dining cooks and chefs I've known. Be very careful about belittling those "lower level people" because once you get out of culinary school you'll be one of them, and trust me, as a chef (and knowing how most of my colleagues think) when it comes to hiring most of us will choose that well seasoned, career "cook" over some young, raw kid fresh out of culinary school with an attitude.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

wesgraham said:


> I actually want to try that next.... but my cutting skills are not that great and i don't own a fry cutter.


Same here... so don't take the word "dummies" literally.


----------



## bob hyneman (Apr 17, 2015)

I am a cook, not a chef, and I would rate a culinary student above me.

I am not trying to be disagreeable, but yeah I'd rate  him above me.  I work hard.  I'll work 'til you are blind, but skills are skills.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*Cook ... Chef.*

_... vocabulary words._​
_We work in kitchens ... it ain'te rocket surgery._


----------



## bob hyneman (Apr 17, 2015)

Chefs have better knife skills than I do.

I am pretty darn good at what I do, but they out talent me in that regard.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

@wesgraham if your knife (or any other) skills are lacking why not try to practice a bit before jumping into the controlled chaos that can be culinary school?
Youtube can be a great resource .
Grab a potato and go for it!

mimi


----------



## wesgraham (Feb 13, 2015)

flipflopgirl said:


> @wesgraham if your knife (or any other) skills are lacking why not try to practice a bit before jumping into the controlled chaos that can be culinary school?
> Youtube can be a great resource .
> Grab a potato and go for it!
> 
> mimi


Thank you for the good advice. I've actually have been trying to self teach myself and have a friend who graduated from the same college I'm attending this fall teach me a few things.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I'll second the need for practicing on your own. Even with a culinary degree, you may not have had the chance to practice enough while in school so continuing to do so is necessary for everyone. The most important part is learning to hold the knife correctly. If you haven't been shown already, find someone to show you. If you already know it, you're halfway there. 

     Fortunately the best vegetables for practicing are relatively cheap and versatile. Carrots, celery and onions.  Buy a lot of each and start cutting. And potatoes of course. When you're done cutting, cook and eat your practice materials. 

      There are two guides that may help you. One is Mercer Rules, by the Mercer Knife company. I don't remember where I got mine but it's a large rectangular piece of steel with cutouts of the various classic cuts, a ruler on both long sides, cooking temps and a list of the five mother sauces  printed on the surface of one side and more info printed on the other. . It wasn't very expensive as I remember.

     The second is a "Classic Knife Cuts Visual Model Set IV." This is a 3D plastic modeling of each cut all attached to a plastic card and comes in a small plastic box Made by the ARD, Inc. So you can easily see what is meant by brunoise, Large dice, etc. 

If I can find a link I'll post it.    I find both helpful as a reminder as to how big each cut is supposed to be as I can't tell 3/8 in.  from 1/2 in.  just by eyesight. And they easily fit into a knife roll. 

Don't forget. Everyone isn't very good in the beginning. Just like playing a musical instrument.


----------



## eatordie93 (Jun 9, 2015)

Smoked gouda grits!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Eatordie93 said:


> Smoked gouda grits!


?

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I have never been a reader learner.
Need to hear it in a lecture or see an actual demo.
YouTube has been a great great resource for me since "retirement"
Always wanted my cross stitch and other needle work to be cleaner and have made great strides in this area.

I do have a point here lol.
There is a saying..... See one, Do one, Teach one.
Does not mean you can only see it once but by the time you get to teaching the skill is pretty much mastered.

Wishing you great success in cooking school.

mimi


----------



## bob hyneman (Apr 17, 2015)

Eatordie93 said:


> Smoked gouda grits!


Now you are just making me hungry.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Knife grip is an individual thing, what is comfortable for one may not be for another!


----------



## bob hyneman (Apr 17, 2015)

Chefs are better than I am.  I am a cook, not a Chef. But chefs have knife skills, they know the difference between marscapone, cream fresh and cottage cheese.   They have earned their tabs.  I respect them.  I am a cook, and I am a damned good one.  I am not a chef.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Cerise said:


> ...The steak can be served w/ a pat of compound butter, or prepared au poivre style (perhaps haricots on the side)...


And/or Potatoes Dauphinoise (gratin, w/ or w/o cheese).

Example below. (You could rub a cut clove of garlic in/around the baking dish & use a mandoline or utensil of choice.)

Potatoes Baked in Milk & Cream:

http://www.saveur.com/article/Recipes/Gratin-Dauphinois


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

image.jpg




__
chefboyog


__
Jun 10, 2015








Hasselhof Potatoes make a nice side and test your knife skills at the same time Bob.


----------



## le plongeur (Jan 6, 2015)

chefboyOG said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you mean "hasselback" potatoes, chef


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

hasselhoff.jpg




__
cheflayne


__
Jun 10, 2015


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

hasselme_5756F9E4.png




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 11, 2015


----------



## paleogirl33 (Jun 10, 2015)

I'd have to say oreda seasoned crinkles are perfect side for steak. Even though they aren't exactly from scratch, they do taste really good!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

For a tube steak, perhaps.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Restaurants have menus because people like to make choices.





  








Image




__
Iceman


__
Jun 25, 2015







*Extra Crispy Seasoned Crinkles*
_America's favorite crinkle fry is even better with a spicy kick._ You'll love these seasoned fries with just about everything.


----------



## ben oliver (Jun 29, 2015)

Asparagus.

Green onions.

Scalloped potatoes.

Wild rice with bacon.

French fries with gravy.

All easy to do and very tasty. In my opinion I try not to make the sides to a good steak dinner too extravagant because the focus should be on the steak. A nice prime rib cooked to perfection is about as good as it can get from the red meats section.


----------



## letsforker (Jul 20, 2015)

Gruyere-salted frites?

To make gruyere salt, preheat oven grill to the highest temperature possible.  You want that bad boy SUPER hot.  Line a baking tray with foil and evenly spread cheese on it.  Pop under the grill and watch it like a hawk, sit by your grill with some oven mitts in hand ready to go - you want to cheese to be crispy and golden in colour - a second more will result in burnt cheese, not tasty!  The SECOND it becomes golden in colour pull it out and set aside to cool.  Once cool, pour into a mini food processor and blitz to a fine crumb.  Mix with salt.  Serve steaks topped with frites and a generous sprinkle of gruyere salt.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

letsforker said:


> Gruyere-salted frites?
> 
> To make gruyere salt, preheat oven grill to the highest temperature possible. You want that bad boy SUPER hot. Line a baking tray with foil and evenly spread cheese on it. Pop under the grill and watch it like a hawk, sit by your grill with some oven mitts in hand ready to go - you want to cheese to be crispy and golden in colour - a second more will result in burnt cheese, not tasty! The SECOND it becomes golden in colour pull it out and set aside to cool. Once cool, pour into a mini food processor and blitz to a fine crumb. Mix with salt. Serve steaks topped with frites and a generous sprinkle of gruyere salt.


Tasty...

What happens if you store leftovers in fridge then bring back to room temp (any texture change?)

mimi


----------



## letsforker (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm assuming you mean the gruyere salt?  I didn't actually store it in the fridge, just left it at room temp in an airtight container


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

letsforker said:


> I'm assuming you mean the gruyere salt? I didn't actually store it in the fridge, just left it at room temp in an airtight container


I was wondering about mold and bacteria overgrowth.
The cheese ya know?
I am on the mid Texas gulf coast and almost everything needs to be stored in the reefer (quality standpoint)....
Not plain salt of course but when this cheese powder is added the whole game is changed.

Another question before I head off to the cheese store.... does this procedure leave behind any oil?
Does it need to be drained before cooling or do you just toss it all in and go for it?

Thanks bunches for the recipe....

mimi


----------



## mgm0 (Nov 27, 2012)

More steak of-freaking-course.


----------



## stanlsu (Nov 30, 2015)

Potato Galette

The leftovers are like upgraded hash browns in the AM and even work well in breakfast tacos. 

BTW, this was my first post!


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

mgm0 said:


> More steak of-freaking-course.


LOL I asked my son what he wanted for his birthday dinner, knowing full well the answer would be steak, so I asked about sides and he said "little pieces of steak". I made it. A little worcestershire, a little lime, yum.


----------



## parallax (Nov 6, 2015)

wesgraham said:


> I was just told asparagus. What can i do with asparagus to make it not so plain? And http://www.melissas.com/Baby-Purple-Potatoes-p/221.htm puple mash potatoes? Shes obsessed and to wants those over regular rusetts


Asparagus is an excellent choice.

In order to spruce up, take thinly sliced porchetta and wrap the asparagus. Drizzle olive oil seasoned with pepper and paste garlic over them, and bake until porchetta crisps. Top the wrapped asparagus with a smoked Gouda bechamel mornay.

Have a box of tissue handy to soak up the tears/clean your underwear out.

I'd skip the purple potatoes, and go with Yukon gold. I'd serve them with grilled leeks.


----------

